# General > Book & Author Requests >  Request for Lollita!

## eswhy

hi agen!  :Biggrin:  
can i request for Lollita by a Russian writer Vladimir Nabokov? the plot is quite interesting. Untill i read a news clip, I thought Lollita only refered to some type of girls that perverts like, not a novel...
or if you can't post it n the web, could you pls recommend me a site that i can find the entire text of Lolita?  :Rolleyes:  thanx!!!!

----------


## Sindhu

go to this site http://www.nabokov.tk
and you can download a zip file of Lolita.

----------

